# Suggestion for a simple and cheap "still life" studio



## rjalex (Sep 9, 2017)

Dear friends,
my wife had to leave her paid job and is now trying a new adventure opening a little shop of beautiful paper and accessories items.

If you care to have an idea: paperness.it or Instagram papernessitaly

As you will see until now she shot very crude pictures with her cellphone.

She has a basement with a table and I'm thinking of helping her by setting up a simple diffused lights+backdrop+tripod+camera setup she could use to shoot higher quality stock.

She's not and never will be passionate about photograpy (how can THAT be possible  ) so something really simple is needed.

We're a bit tight with our money and so simple clever ideas to make this at a low cost very welcome.

Thank you in advance for any pointers and suggestions.


----------



## Replytoken (Sep 10, 2017)

There are a number of articles and videos on the web about how to make your own light box/tabletop studio.  Here are just two:

How to Make An Inexpensive Light Tent - DIY 

How to Create an Inexpensive Photography Lightbox 

They are all variations on the same theme.  If you are not interested in a DIY solution, there are numerous kits of all prices.  I am not sure who will sell/ship to Italy, but I am sure you could search.  B&H Photo has a lot that you can look at to help you see what is appealing.  Then you could see what is available for shipment.

Good luck,

--Ken


----------



## mbb (Oct 8, 2017)

looks like uv got light tents covered. heres an idea for the back drop: get some of the white plastic board typically used for sticking printed advertising to for display, or printing directly onto. it will probably go under several names. its v/expensive in the uk but i know it cheap in canada....so

simply bend it so there's a gentle curve instead of a sharp corner where it changes direction using a heat gun and u have the perfect pro style backdrop that sits against a wall etc. i have several made from signs [using the back]

or bend a sheet of white card, but it cant be cleaned and wont stay curved

good luck


----------



## clee01l (Oct 8, 2017)

I use this tabletop lighting kit from Amazon CowboyStudio Photography Table Top Photo Studio Lighting Kit - 2 Light Kit


----------



## PhilBurton (Oct 8, 2017)

clee01l said:


> I use this tabletop lighting kit from Amazon CowboyStudio Photography Table Top Photo Studio Lighting Kit - 2 Light Kit


Cletus,

Does your kit include the CFL bulbs?  Are they continuous spectrum or do they have missing light frequencies?

Phil  Burton


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Oct 8, 2017)

Two (2) UL listed 30 Watt 5000K Daylight Balance Compact Fluorescent Photo Light Bulbs
Two (2) Premium Quality Mini Light Stands
Two (2) High Quality Aluminum Reflectors with sockets
That's straight out of the Amazon page.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 8, 2017)

PhilBurton said:


> Cletus,
> 
> Does your kit include the CFL bulbs?  Are they continuous spectrum or do they have missing light frequencies?
> 
> Phil  Burton


I don’t know if they are continuous spectrum. They are 5000K daylight as Hal has pointed out. The socket is a standard A19 size. So you can put anything in them that fits.


----------



## sevencrossing (Oct 20, 2017)

If you want to keep it simple and  cost down: Two or three  "anglepoise" type lamps, a light tent, a roll of background paper, plasticine  and  some white foamex  
a selection of  spring  and bar clamps from ebay 
If possible, shoot tethered, as this will allow her to instantly evaluate her work 
Invest in quality sturdy tripod, that can be securely locked off, there is nothing worse than getting everything right and then finding the camera has moved


----------

